# First Time Car Insurance-Ontario



## pauloc37 (Nov 3, 2009)

We are moving to Oakville on a TWP in the next month or so and I am just wondering about car insurance.
I have ten years no claims here in Ireland,I have the money to buy a car when we arrive but am wondering what steps are needed to obtain car insurance in Ontario and do I need to bring no claims certification over from Ireland?
Who is the best company to deal with?
Thanks


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

pauloc37 said:


> We are moving to Oakville on a TWP in the next month or so and I am just wondering about car insurance.
> I have ten years no claims here in Ireland,I have the money to buy a car when we arrive but am wondering what steps are needed to obtain car insurance in Ontario and do I need to bring no claims certification over from Ireland?
> Who is the best company to deal with?
> Thanks


Well I hope you're ready for a shock to your system. The cost of car insurance here can be astronomical for newcomers. You should definitely bring as much information about your driving record as you can get your hands on although there's no guarantee it will have any/much effect on your rates here.
As regards the best company, it's a toss-up. I have heard that Johnson's Insurance http://www.johnson.ca/root/auto/index.jspx?lang=E have provided better rates for some. Other companies that come to mind are Allstate/State Farm/Aviva/Personal.
Much good luck with your move. Oakville is a very pleasant town and, after you've picked yourself off the floor from the insurance quotes, I'm sure you'll enjoy living there.


----------



## pauloc37 (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks Auld Yin,

This is probably a ridiculous question but can you pay in instalments seeing as the cost is so high?






Auld Yin said:


> Well I hope you're ready for a shock to your system. The cost of car insurance here can be astronomical for newcomers. You should definitely bring as much information about your driving record as you can get your hands on although there's no guarantee it will have any/much effect on your rates here.
> As regards the best company, it's a toss-up. I have heard that Johnson's Insurance http://www.johnson.ca/root/auto/index.jspx?lang=E have provided better rates for some. Other companies that come to mind are Allstate/State Farm/Aviva/Personal.
> Much good luck with your move. Oakville is a very pleasant town and, after you've picked yourself off the floor from the insurance quotes, I'm sure you'll enjoy living there.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

pauloc37 said:


> Thanks Auld Yin,
> 
> This is probably a ridiculous question but can you pay in instalments seeing as the cost is so high?


With some companies you can (Personal for example) but not all.


----------



## Jennianne (Feb 8, 2010)

My husband is in alberta ona twp our car insurance is nearly $2000 for the year and thats 3rd party!!!! We r paying monthly with ama


----------



## susannem (Mar 28, 2010)

pauloc37 said:


> We are moving to Oakville on a TWP in the next month or so and I am just wondering about car insurance.
> I have ten years no claims here in Ireland,I have the money to buy a car when we arrive but am wondering what steps are needed to obtain car insurance in Ontario and do I need to bring no claims certification over from Ireland?
> Who is the best company to deal with?
> Thanks


You need to try Wawanesa - they're a long established company based in Winnipeg but they operate throughout Canada. I think you may have to go through a broker but their website has details of local brokers who deal with them. When we arrived in Nova Scotia last December, we were horrified to receive quotes to insure our 7 year old Corrolla from the likes of the Royal Bank and the CAA of $5500 - $7000! These insurers wouldn't take into account any of our 10 year insurance history in the UK or even the fact that we'd had five years Canadian insurance previously when we lived in Calgary! But Wawanesa did and what a huge difference that made - only $680 premium for the year. We even received a cheque in the post from them today for $66 - a refund on our car insurance because we've just taken out our home insurance with them. We love Wawanesa :clap2: Susanne


----------



## pauloc37 (Nov 3, 2009)

Excellent.Thank you all for your help.



susannem said:


> You need to try Wawanesa - they're a long established company based in Winnipeg but they operate throughout Canada. I think you may have to go through a broker but their website has details of local brokers who deal with them. When we arrived in Nova Scotia last December, we were horrified to receive quotes to insure our 7 year old Corrolla from the likes of the Royal Bank and the CAA of $5500 - $7000! These insurers wouldn't take into account any of our 10 year insurance history in the UK or even the fact that we'd had five years Canadian insurance previously when we lived in Calgary! But Wawanesa did and what a huge difference that made - only $680 premium for the year. We even received a cheque in the post from them today for $66 - a refund on our car insurance because we've just taken out our home insurance with them. We love Wawanesa :clap2: Susanne


----------



## dreama (Nov 24, 2010)

Having insured my car in several provinces and territories in Canada, I found the best rates came from a membership insurance company like Meloche Monnex. I am eligible for great rates because I attended a university that is on their list. They offer great rates to graduates from a number of Canadian universities but also a number of organizations they have on their list. I had been given a quote by Wawanesa insurance of about $900 on a brand-new Toyota Echo in Ontario and was happy enough with that quote, but then I moved to Nova Scotia and the local insurance company rates were $3400!!! I nearly crapped my pants. Apparently because I did not have "continuous" insurance - meaning I did not always own a car, so thus did not have continuous years of insurance, they assigned me to their "facility" market which was ridiculous. Then I discovered Meloche Monnex and my rate with them was $1200 - a far cry from the $3400 I paid for my first year there. And I had a clean abstract and was well over 25 years old. 

All of the companies I have insured with have allowed monthly installments. Your best bet is to find an insurance broker, and they will find the best company for you with the best rates. 

Good luck!


----------



## gringotim (Jan 5, 2011)

dreama said:


> All of the companies I have insured with have allowed monthly installments. Your best bet is to find an insurance broker, and they will find the best company for you with the best rates.
> Good luck!


Keep in mind that all brokers may not deal with all insurance companies, at least not in BC, I had to switch brokers so I could get insurance with "Family" because my old broker didn't deal with them. And it saved me almost $200 year, with lower deductable for windshield replacement, and more coverage overall. And if they don't allow monthly payments, use a credit card.


----------



## Cinoche (Jun 14, 2011)

pauloc37 said:


> Thanks Auld Yin,
> 
> This is probably a ridiculous question but can you pay in instalments seeing as the cost is so high?


Aside from Johnson, I recommend Buckley Insurance which is a brokerage dealing with many big companies. Try to call them to get a quote or visit their site.

Hope it helps.


----------

